# Diesel Electrician



## Bird dog

Maybe this helps...
https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Bnsf-Railway/reviews?fcountry=ALL&fjobtitle=Electrician&fjobcat=install


----------



## catsparky1

I know a couple of guys that work for progress rail and amtrack .
Amtrack dude is a sparky and works on signals and such and progress dude is a diesel wrench and they both say sparkys do not work on locomotives just wrench's .

I worked in some big gold mines replacing motors and ask about sparkys . They told me they do not have full time sparkys the wrench does all the work on diesel electric drive trucks .

I do know offshore rigs witch are diesel electric have full time sparkys on them if that helps .


----------



## brian john

If you have a diesel-electric background return to Virginia, a skill that is in high demand with the DotCom folks


----------



## John Valdes

I served my apprenticeship with the railroad and diesel electric locomotives were what I liked working on the best.
When I topped out, I chose the Diesel shop. 
The locomotives are electric in nature and the actual drive train is electrically powered by 6, 600 volt DC traction motors.
Electricians play a big part in the maintenance and repair of this equipment.
The 3000 HP engine you hear is just the power plant. This plant makes all the power for the locomotive.

If anything, money and benefits should be considered a plus.
RR pay, retirement and insurance are hard to beat. Very hard to beat.


----------



## joebanana

Sounds like basic troubleshooting and R&R.


----------



## BrettC

brian john said:


> If you have a diesel-electric background return to Virginia, a skill that is in high demand with the DotCom folks


Maybe one day but my main employer is my fiancee and I'm sure she'd have something to say about that! I have a sneaking suspicion I am going to be in CA for the rest of my life.


----------



## BrettC

John Valdes said:


> I served my apprenticeship with the railroad and diesel electric locomotives were what I liked working on the best.
> When I topped out, I chose the Diesel shop.
> The locomotives are electric in nature and the actual drive train is electrically powered by 6, 600 volt DC traction motors.
> Electricians play a big part in the maintenance and repair of this equipment.
> The 3000 HP engine you hear is just the power plant. This plant makes all the power for the locomotive.
> 
> If anything, money and benefits should be considered a plus.
> RR pay, retirement and insurance are hard to beat. Very hard to beat.


Working for a RR isn't something I've ever really considered before but maybe it bears a closer look for later. The job listing for UP states it pays about $30/hour, no way to tell if that goes up or not...

https://up.jobs/job/opening/Electrician - Diesel Engines/Los Angeles/CA/083971?jsl=34078736


----------



## Bird dog

The railroad pension is a US Gov't program like Social Security, so, your benefits could be cut.


----------



## active1

RR's are so old and were very powerful years ago.
Still today there are special exemptions that apply to labor and pension laws with RR's.


----------



## NewElect85

I like our trade a bit better.
I looked into CSX and they wanted to own you. Everything is heavy and greasy dirty, you had to travel and always be available.

I spoke to a mechanical contractor that worked on reefers. They constantly wanted him to work doubles, seems like everything was an urgent life or death situation if a car load of whatever thawed out.


----------



## John Valdes

Bird dog said:


> The railroad pension is a US Gov't program like Social Security, so, your benefits could be cut.


No different than investing in a 401k.
When I left the RR, they sent all my RR retirement to SS.



NewElect85 said:


> I like our trade a bit better.
> I looked into CSX and they wanted to own you. Everything is heavy and greasy dirty, you had to travel and always be available.
> 
> I spoke to a mechanical contractor that worked on reefers. They constantly wanted him to work doubles, seems like everything was an urgent life or death situation if a car load of whatever thawed out.


Traveling is not always required, but dirty work is guaranteed.
I never left the rail yard once in 6 years.
I worked on Amtrak passenger cars and Locomotives. All our work was in the yard. I would have been pleased to take a ride now and again. It never happened.
I did drive a locomotive once on the night shift. Scary.

This is true on OT. But there is more to it.
Every opportunity I had for OT was working another whole shift. But as soon as the job was complete, they always let us go home and paid us for the 8 hours at time and one half.
RR work was laid back. I was lucky the locomotives I worked on were brand new. Some were so new, they had never been shut down.
Its not unusual to see the report on an engine that had been running/idling for more than a year. Some longer.

I know a guy here that is retired from CSX and pulls in over $4000 a month.
He also gets a SS check as he worked after he retired from the RR.


----------



## Bird dog

It just dawned on me that the gov't could roll my military pension into Social Security. :surprise:


----------



## nolabama

They wash windows and change parts. Seriously. 

They do troubleshoot some repair work tho. It's DC schematics and follow the service orders. If it's heavy maintenance the locomotive gets sent to a home shop. 

I've found them to be quite knowledgeable and helpful. Ask them anything about controls and VFDs they grow silent and unhelpful. I find that odd since they change large drives - they call em choppers. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nolabama

BrettC said:


> Working for a RR isn't something I've ever really considered before but maybe it bears a closer look for later. The job listing for UP states it pays about $30/hour, no way to tell if that goes up or not...
> 
> https://up.jobs/job/opening/Electrician - Diesel Engines/Los Angeles/CA/083971?jsl=34078736


It's fixed. Union rates. You might pick up a cent or two for foreman or night shift. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nolabama

Bird dog said:


> The railroad pension is a US Gov't program like Social Security, so, your benefits could be cut.


That's about half right. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Only thing I have ever done in relationship to railroad work is factory service on the Albatros HVAC units on the rail cars.


----------



## John Valdes

BrettC said:


> Working for a RR isn't something I've ever really considered before but maybe it bears a closer look for later. The job listing for UP states it pays about $30/hour, no way to tell if that goes up or not...
> https://up.jobs/job/opening/Electrician - Diesel Engines/Los Angeles/CA/083971?jsl=34078736


Works just like any union job. Contract. Your pay is totally dependent on the contract.
Usually it gets a new look every three years.
For the record when I worked at the RR, I was making double and triple more than all my buddies in their early 20's.



nolabama said:


> It's fixed. Union rates. You might pick up a cent or two for foreman or night shift.


When I was there, the foremen and supervisors had their own union.
There was no electrical foreman or supervisor.



MechanicalDVR said:


> Only thing I have ever done in relationship to railroad work is factory service on the Albatros HVAC units on the rail cars.


We (electricians) were responsible for the refrigeration and HVAC on all Amtrak passenger cars.
Very old technology. The condensing units used belts, fans and water spray to cool them.
I know a guy that chose HVAC instead of electrical when he topped out and left the RR.
The very first microwave oven I had ever saw was in a bar car.
We were so amazed at how quick it would boil a cup of water.
We did not have them at home yet.


----------



## nolabama

John Valdes said:


> Works just like any union job. Contract. Your pay is totally dependent on the contract.
> Usually it gets a new look every three years.
> For the record when I worked at the RR, I was making double and triple more than all my buddies in their early 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was there, the foremen and supervisors had their own union.
> There was no electrical foreman or supervisor.
> 
> 
> 
> We (electricians) were responsible for the refrigeration and HVAC on all Amtrak passenger cars.
> Very old technology. The condensing units used belts, fans and water spray to cool them.
> I know a guy that chose HVAC instead of electrical when he topped out and left the RR.
> The very first microwave oven I had ever saw was in a bar car.
> We were so amazed at how quick it would boil a cup of water.
> We did not have them at home yet.



He brings up a good point - different railroads needs are different. I am not/was not a diesel electrician. We (CSX) have lots and lots of those. I was an AC electrician - very typical industrial electrician


CSX was purchased by a hedge fund manager .... this has decimated our ranks. I cant really go into detail as to why I am at Tulane now but lets just say its not the same place I hired into. That being said there are opportunities for new hires. One day. Maybe. 

Its a decent job for sure. It has a real retirement program, plus 401k, plus great insurance and steady work. They do operate on the premise that they own you however. CSX is currently disregarding our contract and forcing us to work outside of it. All in all I would recommend it as a place to work knowing the problems. Hell if you dont know what you lost you wouldn't mind so much. lol 

As to the shop hands - diesel electricians - its not your typical electrical work. If you want a steady job for the rest of your life with your salary locked into place sign up. Great insurance and a lifetime job with retirement is hard to beat but expect to work a lifetime on third shift with effed up weekends and no holidays.


----------



## Trailboss

My sister takes the commuter rail from RI into Boston, it breaks down on a weekly basis, due to the contract not being renewable, they are just letting the equipment go down the tubes. I think this countries transportation infrastructure could use a helping hand.


----------



## LATTC123

Hello BrettC, need your help please regarding USS PASCO. I would send you a private message but it (my profile) won’t allow me to send messages smh. Can you please send me your email so I can reach you ASAP. I really need your help.. thank you sir


----------



## LATTC123

BrettC said:


> I was talking with a buddy about transportation trades and he said he knows some Union Pacific electricians who say it's hard for them as a company to find skilled tradesmen, including electricians. Some brief research indicates that competitive pay may be a factor, but when I lived in Virginia people would kill to work for CSX (though not necessarily as an electrician).
> 
> Anyways, long story short is that I don't personally know any diesel locomotive electricians and I'm curious to know if anyone has any experience to share in that avenue. I imagine it might be more dangerous than most heavy industry.


BrettC 

I’m a student at La Trade Tech College, If u can send me send me your email please, need to contact you regarding USS PASCO. Thank u again


----------



## BrettC

LATTC123 said:


> BrettC
> 
> I’m a student at La Trade Tech College, If u can send me send me your email please, need to contact you regarding USS PASCO. Thank u again


Just saw this; I'll try and contact you through your profile on the forum.


----------



## LATTC123

BrettC said:


> LATTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BrettC
> 
> I’m a student at La Trade Tech College, If u can send me send me your email please, need to contact you regarding USS PASCO. Thank u again
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this; I'll try and contact you through your profile on the forum.
Click to expand...

My first question, was the move to USS PASCO WORTH IT????? (maintenance electrician). Is the work very dangerous and is the training good??? What cities are the best to stay at (I know Pittsburg has a high crime rate. 

Thank you


----------



## BrettC

LATTC123 said:


> My first question, was the move to USS PASCO WORTH IT????? (maintenance electrician). Is the work very dangerous and is the training good??? What cities are the best to stay at (I know Pittsburg has a high crime rate.
> 
> Thank you


Hey man, I posted a conversation on your visitor messages board. Let's write about this there or you can send me a private message, it's not really appropriate to have this conversation on this thread.


----------



## Timbo5544

John Valdes said:


> I served my apprenticeship with the railroad and diesel electric locomotives were what I liked working on the best.
> When I topped out, I chose the Diesel shop.
> The locomotives are electric in nature and the actual drive train is electrically powered by 6, 600 volt DC traction motors.
> Electricians play a big part in the maintenance and repair of this equipment.
> The 3000 HP engine you hear is just the power plant. This plant makes all the power for the locomotive.
> 
> If anything, money and benefits should be considered a plus.
> RR pay, retirement and insurance are hard to beat. Very hard to beat.


I’m an electrician for Metro North in NY. I’m thinking about relocating to CSX in Jacksonville FL. I have 10 years in already so I’d be giving up a lot of seniority and have to start at the bottom again. How long were you at CSX?


----------



## John Valdes

Timbo5544 said:


> I’m an electrician for Metro North in NY. I’m thinking about relocating to CSX in Jacksonville FL. I have 10 years in already so I’d be giving up a lot of seniority and have to start at the bottom again. How long were you at CSX?


It was Seaborad Coast Line when I worked there. CSX now. I worked on GE Amtrak locomotives. GE Electro Motive Division. They were brand new. Yes, losing your seniority is a big deal unless you don't mind working 3rd shift with Tues and Weds off. That is where I went after I turned out. Not good in my early 20's.
I started in 1973 and got laid off in 1979. About a year after I turned out. I turned out at just over 3 years.
I'm certain I would have retired there if not for the layoff. They did give me a years salary including adjusted OT for severance. 
What kind of rolling stock are you working on? I worked on passenger cars in the beginning but found my home in the diesel shop. The big house we called it.
Whatever you do stay with the RR. The benefits and retirement are best. You already have some retirement built up and that is what I would not want to lose.
Let us know what you do.


----------



## Timbo5544

John Valdes said:


> It was Seaborad Coast Line when I worked there. CSX now. I worked on GE Amtrak locomotives. GE Electro Motive Division. They were brand new. Yes, losing your seniority is a big deal unless you don't mind working 3rd shift with Tues and Weds off. That is where I went after I turned out. Not good in my early 20's.
> I started in 1973 and got laid off in 1979. About a year after I turned out. I turned out at just over 3 years.
> I'm certain I would have retired there if not for the layoff. They did give me a years salary including adjusted OT for severance.
> What kind of rolling stock are you working on? I worked on passenger cars in the beginning but found my home in the diesel shop. The big house we called it.
> Whatever you do stay with the RR. The benefits and retirement are best. You already have some retirement built up and that is what I would not want to lose.
> Let us know what you do.


I work on passenger trains leaving NYC and heading north, only did 1 week in the diesel shop during OJT. I’m in a mainly electric shop now, trains are powered by a third rail in NY and on the CT line they use an overhead catenary wire. I don’t mind the third shift for a year or two but I don’t want to be on it forever. Im in my early 30’s and still have a while to go.


----------



## John Valdes

I never worked on that type of stuff. Only diesel electric. The only way to know for sure how long it will take you to get some decent shifts and days off is to know what seniority is above yours. If there are many guys with good hours chances are it going to be awhile. I estimated my chance at days was 10 years from turning out. You go right to the bottom of the list once the apprenticeship is over.
But you never know. Could be guys ready to retire in front of you. Do you know anyone at the new shop? The seniority list is available to anyone there. It will tell you where you stand. How many guys in front of you.
The other way to jump ahead is by promotion. Before I took my severance pay the master mechanic (head guy over everything) told me he wanted to make me manager. I had relatives there. But the layoff came shortly thereafter. He encouraged me to not take the money. To go on the layoff list and then some day I could come back. But I decided on the money and that ended any chances of returning.


----------



## bill39

Not sure about diesel electricians but I have heard of a “diesel fitter”……… but it was the punch line to a joke.


----------

